# 763 Bobcat



## gwilkrrs (Mar 15, 2017)

763 bobcat with full glass cab and heat. recent bobcat dealer service. fluids/filters, new muffler, new glow plug switch, 1 new lift arm hose, master hydraulic control box repack, new fuel pickup hose. removable tooth bar bucket. backhoe attachment plates
Hampstead Md 21074
$15,000


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

does that read 2396 hrs?


----------



## gwilkrrs (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes-
Needs a wash from being on the farm....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

thats a steel if it has kubota diesel, it will run for ever. i have a 751 with the kubota diesel it has like 5k+ hours on it and runs like a top.


----------



## gwilkrrs (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes- kubota diesel


----------

